# FID card



## Zak (Feb 5, 2014)

An FID card allows me to purchase and posses non large cap. rifles and shotguns. I know the card prohibits me from having a rifle that can except high cap magazines. But what about pump action and semi auto shotguns that only hold 5 rounds or less? You can put tube extenders and ect. on them to hold more rounds. So does this make it so i cant have a shotgun?


----------



## Zak (Feb 5, 2014)

LawMan3 said:


> Don't waste your time with an FID card. Just get the LTC and you won't have to worry about any of that crap, with the exception of post-ban high capacity mags.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Wolfman said:


> Be careful adding tube extenders to such guns as you may inadvertently create a large capacity feeding device which may or may not be a problem based on the type of gun to which it is attached.
> 
> Go LTC-A.


Im not old enough to apply for an LTC


----------



## Zak (Feb 5, 2014)

263FPD said:


> Sigh. I have been a cop as long as you have been alive. #feelingold
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it legal for me to purchase a tube fed shotgun withan FID card?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Your FID restricts you to non-large capacity shotguns and rifles. If a shotgun holds more than 5 shells in its feeding device (the tube) it is defined as large capacity. As an FID holder you cannot have a large capacity shotgun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zak (Feb 5, 2014)

263FPD said:


> I am pretty sure that it is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Irishpride said:


> Your FID restricts you to non-large capacity shotguns and rifles. If a shotgun holds more than 5 shells in its feeding device (the tube) it is defined as large capacity. As an FID holder you cannot have a large capacity shotgun.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! The only part I was worried about is how the law states "or able to or easily modified to accept a large comp. feeding device." And most shotguns you can extend the tube. I wasnt sure if that counts. Thanks for your help!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

263FPD said:


> Sigh. I have been a cop as long as you have been alive. #feelingold


But you're still a cop.....and Tommy-boy isn't!


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

Follow Joe Bidens advise and just get a double barrel, anything more than two shots is pussy!


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Zak said:


> Thanks! The only part I was worried about is how the law states "or able to or easily modified to accept a large comp. feeding device." And most shotguns you can extend the tube. I wasnt sure if that counts. Thanks for your help!


As long as the shotgun cannot hold more than 5 shells in the feeding device you're good to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ernest samson jr (Apr 21, 2014)

so what everyone here is saying is that a person that has a FID can NOT have a ruger 10/22 rifle?


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

ernest samson jr said:


> so what everyone here is saying is that a person that has a FID can NOT have a ruger 10/22 rifle?


Where did you come up with that?


----------



## ernest samson jr (Apr 21, 2014)

well a ruger10/22 has a detachable mag ? i was also told from many different people and a few dealers that u may have a ar15 on a fid it is considered a rifle as long as it has a mag that holds 10 rounds or less . i am looking into it more as i would love to own one


----------



## bbuck (Oct 26, 2013)

You can own a ruger 10/22 on an FID card. I know because i bought one with my FID card a year before i got my LTC A.
That being said, Four Seasons in Woburn will NOT sell you a 10/22 if you have an FID card.

*Edit*: Just read the post below this one, way easier to understand.


----------



## ksimons (Apr 16, 2014)

so what everyone here is saying is that a person that has a FID can NOT have a ruger 10/22 rifle?

22 are exempt from the large capacity


----------



## ksimons (Apr 16, 2014)

""Large capacity feeding device", (i) a fixed or detachable magazine, box, drum, feed strip or similar device capable of accepting, or that can be readily converted to accept, more than ten rounds of ammunition or more than five shotgun shells; or (ii) a large capacity ammunition feeding device as defined in the federal Public Safety and Recreational Firearms Use Protection Act, 18 U.S.C. section 921(a)(31) as appearing in such section on September 13, 1994. The term "large capacity feeding device" shall not include an attached tubular device designed to accept, and capable of operating only with,.22 caliber ammunition.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Does that mean Framingham will be a "green" town now?


----------

